# Beauty Tombstone



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I am working on some larger tombstones, this is just the first in a series. I want them all BIG! LOL
This one is about 4 1/2 ft tall.


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

That looks amazing! It must of took a long time to make. I love the detail.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

great job!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Beautiful details Spyder!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking stone.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great stone! Your detail is super!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent, do you have any photos of the process you use to make the designs?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the detail. Well done!


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

That is really cool! Did you carve the fleur de lis and ferns separately and then attach them, or is it all from a single piece of foam?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

that's nice looking!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Really nice detail work. How long did the carving & cutting take?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love all the details! Excellent stone!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(busily calculating how long it will take to drive from Maryland to Florida)


This is one beautiful stone. The details are very pleasing to the eye and the height makes it impressive as well.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

The name of the stone truly says it best.... beauty!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Spyder that is one beautiful tombstone. I just love it!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

WOW! Thanks everyone for the compliments!! I love putting alot of detail in my tombstones. 95% of the detail was stenciled on then carved out and sanded down to get rid of the sharp edges and to age it a little.
At the top the name, ferns and Fluer de lis are all carved out of that top piece of foam. 
The 5% that was not carved is at the very top of the tombstone, that is a decorative piece of wood I found at Lowe's.
I haven't put it on my website yet but if you have a FaceBook account go hunt for my page "SpyderWood". Like the page and head into the albums for construction photos.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I LOVE the Bulkier tombstones. I just don't have the storage for them anymore. So now I get to live vicariously through your new gen stones. You really made a great one here!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The details are beautiful. Nice job on the aging too.


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Fantastic tombstone! Its those little details that make all the difference too! Impressive work.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

NIce job


----------

